# 2014 SuperSiz EVO 6 specs



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone have the specs for the following on the 2014 SSEVO6

CANNONDALE C3 COMPACT
CANNONDALE C3, ALLOY, 27.2X300MM
CANNONDALE C3, 31.8, 6 DEG

I'd like to have the information for future upgrade/replacement.

Thank you.

EEC


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Here are the specs on the stem and seatpost:

C3 Stem
Brand: Cannondale
Model: C3
Color: Black
Length: 100mm
Rise: +/-6 degree
Size: 1 1/8" forks
Weight: ~132g

C3 Seatpost
Cannondale 
Material: Alloy
Diameter: 27.2mm
Length: 350mm
Offset: 0mm
Weight: 296g (27.2mm)


Regarding the compact crank. If it's an FSA, it's right around 800g


Hope this helps


v/r

Ajost


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Ajost said:


> Here are the specs on the stem and seatpost:
> 
> C3 Stem
> Brand: Cannondale
> ...


Ajost, 

Thank you! I forgot to put the actual components I was looking but you got them anyway. Well most of them, the first item i was asking about was the bars.

EEC


----------

